# Retirement rules for Canadian in U.S.



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

I have talked to people who have looked into this over the years, but just wonderring if the rules might have changed, If a Canadian wants to retire to the US, (Hawaii) are they still limited to being in the country a maximum of 6 months out 12. even if they own property, (condo) and living off their own funds and not being a burden on the U.S. taxpayers? In Mexico you can live year round by just getting the appropriate visas.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Personal property has no bearing on immigration. Have you considered the option investor?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*$$$$$$$*



twostep said:


> Personal property has no bearing on immigration. Have you considered the option investor?


To be allowed to live in the U.S. year round that would require alot more $$$$$$$$$ investment than we could afford.....


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Know how you feel*

My wife and I have the same problem., we retire in a few years and would very much love to be able to retire to Hawaii year round, but since we are limited (as far as we know) to 6 months out of 12, and since we want to settle in one place, we have chosen Mexico (Manzanillo or Melaque area) since we can stay all year with just an easy to get FM3 visas. Maybe you could live in Hawaii 6 months and Mexico 6 months if you don't want to divide your time between Hawaii and Canada.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Probably no other choice*



gringotim said:


> My wife and I have the same problem., we retire in a few years and would very much love to be able to retire to Hawaii year round, but since we are limited (as far as we know) to 6 months out of 12, and since we want to settle in one place, we have chosen Mexico (Manzanillo or Melaque area) since we can stay all year with just an easy to get FM3 visas. Maybe you could live in Hawaii 6 months and Mexico 6 months if you don't want to divide your time between Hawaii and Canada.


That is what we will probably end up doing, spending March thru July in Mexico, then August in BC to visit etc then Hawaii thru February, then start the routine over again.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

why dont you try this website out...


Retirement Visa


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

R666 said:


> why dont you try this website out...
> 
> 
> Retirement Visa


Thanks, but am not interested in moving to Australia.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

kimo said:


> I have talked to people who have looked into this over the years, but just wonderring if the rules might have changed, If a Canadian wants to retire to the US, (Hawaii) are they still limited to being in the country a maximum of 6 months out 12. even if they own property, (condo) and living off their own funds and not being a burden on the U.S. taxpayers? In Mexico you can live year round by just getting the appropriate visas.


We are in the same situation, and its simple economics, so you would think that the U.S. government would welcome the extra money that retired Canadians would be spending to live year round instead of just for 5-6 months. If a retired person has the finances to not be a burden on the U.S. taxpayers they should be allowed to stay year round like in Mexico.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

They must have changed the rules because my parents retired in the US from Canada. They got Green Cards a few years back. All they had to prove was that they had sufficient income which wasn't that high.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> They must have changed the rules because my parents retired in the US from Canada. They got Green Cards a few years back. All they had to prove was that they had sufficient income which wasn't that high.


US immigration does not hand out Green Cards to Candian retirees and did not do so in the past. Maybe you can give a bit more information about how they obtained theirs?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> US immigration does not hand out Green Cards to Candian retirees and did not do so in the past. Maybe you can give a bit more information about how they obtained theirs?


They applied for them at the Vancouver consulate in 1971 and the cards were issued in 1972. I did not sponsor them. That is all there was to it period. My parents did not have a lot of money but they were able to show that their retirement income was sufficient. Believe it or not that was how it happened. It used to be that Canadians could get a Green Card very easily. You didn't have to qualify under a certain category. As long as you weren't a criminal, were healthy, and were able to support yourself, you would get the Green Card in a few months.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> They applied for them at the Vancouver consulate in 1971 and the cards were issued in 1972. I did not sponsor them. That is all there was to it period. My parents did not have a lot of money but they were able to show that their retirement income was sufficient. Believe it or not that was how it happened. It used to be that Canadians could get a Green Card very easily. You didn't have to qualify under a certain category. As long as you weren't a criminal, were healthy, and were able to support yourself, you would get the Green Card in a few months.


I am not in the mood to start digging. This may have been possible in 1971 - not in 2011.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> I am not in the mood to start digging. This may have been possible in 1971 - not in 2011.


So don't dig. Just accept the fact that was the way it was.


----------

